# Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand



## Lipe Fan (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
bin jetzt, zusammen mit meiner Frau, zum vierten mal in Thailand und zum dritten mal auf der wunderschönen Insel Koh Lipe im Süden des Landes an der Grenze zu Malaysia. Hier in der Andamanen See inmitten des Tarutao Marine Nationalpark  ist die kommerzielle Fischerei verboten, weswegen diese Gewässer noch sehr fischreich sind. Von dem langen Flug und der fünfstündigen Überfahrt mit dem Speedboat von Phuket nach Koh Lipe müssen wir uns jedoch erst einmal erholen. Drei Tage akklimatisieren, dann ist es endlich so weit, das Meer ruft und es geht mit einem landestypischen Longtailboot den Fischgründen entgegen.




Strahlend blauer Himmel, die Sonne brennt schon am Vormittag. Da kommt uns der heutige frische Wind der eine angenehme Abkühlung bringt sehr gelegen. Die Brüder Dong und Jay, die das Boot steuern, kennen wir schon von den Jahren zuvor und wir hatten immer sehr viel Spaß zusammen. Während wir hinaus fahren werden meine Ruten und Rollen ganz genau und mit ein wenig Skepsis von den beiden in Augenschein genommen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Wir wollen heute auf Sailfish angeln und dazu habe ich eine etwas kräftigere Spinnrute (Shimano Yasei mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 110 gr.) mit einer Stationärrolle (Shimano Stella 8000) dabei. Die beiden Jungs können sich das grinsen nicht verkneifen,  sie sind gewohnt mit wesentlich stärkerem Gerät zu fischen. Nach einer guten halben Stunde Fahrt haben wir unseren ersten Angelplatz erreicht und machen das Boot an einer aus einem großen Styroporklotz bestehenden Boje, die einen Unterwasserberg markiert, fest. Mit einer Art Heringspaternoster fischen wir zunächst auf kleine Makrelen- und Thunfischarten, die uns später als Köder dienen. Kaum hat mein Blei den Grund berührt, zappelt es auch schon an meiner Rute. Behutsam hole ich ein und gleich zwei ziemlich häßliche kleine Fische mit einem übergroßen Maul baumeln an meinem System. „Marlin no eat“ sagt einer der Guides und lacht übers ganze Gesicht :q, während an seiner Angel gleich fünf kleine Tunas hängen.



Vorsichtig setzte ich meine Großmäuler wieder zurück und nach einer Weile kann auch ich der Köderbox ein paar brauchbare Fische zuführen. Nicht lange und wir haben genug um jetzt auf „richtige“ Fische gehen. Schnell wird noch ein Stück Styropor aus der Boje geschnitten die Leine gelöst und die Fahrt fortgesetzt. Mittlerweile hat sich der Wind etwas gelegt und das Wasser wird bedeutend ruhiger, was meine Frau, die sich zuvor wegen des Seegangs hingelegt hatte, wieder zu aufstehen ermutigt. Kurze Zeit später stoppt auch schon der Motor, wir sind im Fanggebiet. Eilig werden die Ruten vorbereitet. Zunächst einen Köderfisch an den Eizelhaken, danach wird vorsichtig das ca. zwei Meter lange 40 lbs Stahlvorfach bis auf ca. 5 m Tiefe ins Wasser gelassen. Ein Stück des zuvor von der Boje entwendeten Styropors wird nun einfach in die Hauptschnur geknotet und dient als Schwimmer, der sich bei geöffnetem Schnurfangbügel langsam mit der Drift vom treibenden Boot entfernt. Auch die beiden Thais haben ihre Köder bereits ausgebracht und wir achten darauf, daß jeder einen anderen Abstand vom Boot einhält, um unnötiges verheddern miteinander zu vermeiden. Kaum zu glauben, aber ständig springen Sails in der Nähe des Bootes aus dem Wasser, drehen sich auf die Seite und klatschen laut auf die Wasseroberfläche, oft sind es 7-8 Sprünge hintereinander. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Forellenseen zu Hause, nur hier das Ganze in XXXL. Mit dem Wissen, die Zielfische sind da, steigt die Spannung deutlich. Zwischenzeitlich hat mein Köder die gewünschte Entfernung zum Boot erreicht und ich schließe den Bügel meiner Rolle, drehe die Bremse fast auf Freilauf und stelle die Rute in den Rutenhalter der einfach aus einem Stück Kunststoffrohr besteht. Eine Zeitlang dümpeln wir so dahin, als die Jungs plötzlich aufgeregt auf unsere Einwegsposen zeigen und losplappern |bla:. Natürlich auf Thai, wir verstehen kein Wort und sehen zunächst auch nichts, obwohl die See inzwischen spiegelglatt ist. „Marlin.. Frank look, look Frank, Marlin Marlin“ ruft Dong, und dann können auch wir sie sehen. Mehrere dünne Sicheln ziehen zwischen unseren Posen hindurch. Es sind die vorderen Strahlen der Rückenflossen die lautlos im Zickzack um unsere Köder durchs Wasser gleiten. Deutlich spüre ich das Adrenalin. Von diesem Schauspiel total fasziniert, verpenne ich sogar den ersten Biß, als die Bremse der Stella plötzlich zu kreischen beginnt. Beherzt zieht meine Frau die Angel aus dem Rohr, wartet einen kleinen Augenblick, bremst mit einer Hand die Spule ein wenig ab und setzt den Anhieb. „Yes“, der Fisch hängt am Haken und legt sofort eine rasante Flucht hin, während Lotte damit beschäftigt ist die Bremse richtig einzustellen. „Jetzt nur keine Hektik“ sage ich, obwohl ich zugeben muß, daß ich wohl in diesem Moment der Hektiker war. Unaufhörlich zieht der Fisch die Geflochtene von der Spule und schwimmt aufs offene Meer hinaus. Scheint als versuche er, seinen Ruf als schnellster Fisch der Welt zu gelten, unter Beweis stellen zu wollen. “Marlin go to India“ lacht Jay, währen sich Dong erst einmal in Ruhe eine Kippe ansteckt, vermutlich um damit anzudeuten, daß das Spektakel wohl noch ein bißchen länger dauern könnte. „Er wird langsamer“ sagt Lotte, und kaum ausgesprochen macht ihr Gegner einen gewaltigen Sprung aus dem Wasser. Kopfschüttelnd versucht er dabei dem Haken loszuwerden, was die geflochtene Schnur bis in die Rute überträgt. Dank der relativ weichen Action, federt diese jedoch die harten Schläge sehr gut ab. „Hoohh…., hoohh…., hoohh….“, wird jeder Sprung von den Chao-Lay Brüdern kommentiert, während Lotte freistehend, krampfhaft versucht auf den losen Bodenbrettern des Bootes den nötigen Halt zu finden. Nach dieser Showeinlage schien der Sail seine Taktik zu ändern, mit dem Versuch in die Tiefe zu entkommen. „Ich habe gleich keine Schnur mehr“ sagt Lotte mit zittriger Stimme. „Keine Angst“ erwidere ich und versuche sie zu beruhigen „da sind noch mindesten hundert Meter drauf“, auch wenn das nicht ganz der Wahrheit entsprach. Mehrere hundert Meter Tauziehen gehen auch an einem Sailfish nicht spurlos vorüber und so vermindert er endlich seine Geschwindigkeit und bleibt schließlich stehen. Wie verankert hält er beharrlich seine Position. Hin und wieder ist erneutes Kopfschütteln zu spüren. Rute, Schnur und wohl auch mein Weib sind am Limit. Dann, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit gewinnt sie allmählich Meter für Meter zurück, wobei die Mittagssonne erbarmungslos auf uns herunter knallt. Tapfer pumpt sie den Fisch heran, der Schweiz tropft nicht nur, er läuft ihr vom Gesicht. Auf halber Strecke nochmal zwei Sprünge und dann scheint es geschafft, der Schwerträger folgt nun dem Zug der Leine brav bis an das Boot. Ein wahrlich schönes Tier, die blau gestreiften silbernen Flanken und die imposante blau gefärbte Rückenflosse die wie ein Fächer aufgestellt ist. Doch dann, gut dass die Bremse nicht so fest eingestellt ist, zieht dieser Prachtkerl nochmal völlig unerwartet unter das Boot. Schnell steigt Lotte mit der Rute nach vorne aufs Boot, die Rutenspitze über den Bug und auf die andere Bootsseite, alles klar, nochmal gut gegangen. Ein letztes Mal noch ein beeindruckender Sprung und dann ist die Luft raus. „No more power“ sagt Jay, als sich der Fisch nahezu wehrlos zum Boot ziehen läßt und ins Boot gezogen wird. „Thats right“ sagt Lotte völlig erschöpft „also me, no more power“ und zündet sich erst mal eine an. Wir hatten dem Resort in dem wir wohnen für den Abend Fisch versprochen, und dieser Bursche war mehr als ausreichend, also beendeten wir diesen Angeltag und fuhren zurück zu Strand. Dort angekommen, lies meine Frau es sich nicht nehmen, dem Sailfish selbst zu schultern und die Walkingstreet hinauf bis zum Hotel zu tragen. Aber ständig „Sorry, one picture please“ und das mindesten zwanzigmal, machten den Weg nicht gerade einfach und den Fisch natürlich immer schwerer. Dafür gab es am Abend für alle reichlich „Marlin BBQ“, dank des freundlichen Hotelpersonals.




Fortsetzung folgt…


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum - das ist ja mal ein Bericht zum Einstand:
KLASSE!!

Bei dem Dreckwetter hier genau das richtige..

Danke.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Daumen hoch 
Toller Bericht, bin gespannt auf die fortsetzung.


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

das sehe ich ganz genauso, danke für diese zeilen und herzlich willkommen.

|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Super geschrieben, wir sind begeistert. Kaum selbst wach, durfte ich gleich weiter träumen. Der Bericht wird mir gleich noch im Kopf schwirren, wenn ich am Truttenübungsplatz stehe und gegen die Kälte kämpfe. Warme Gedanken sollen ja helfen...
Dankeschön dafür.


----------



## cafabu (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Klasse, besseren Einstieg ins Forum ist ja kaum zu schaffen. Herzlich willkommen.
Hab schon große Vorfreude auf die Fortsetzung.
Carsten


----------



## bacalo (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Das ist doch mal ein Wort zum Sonntag:vik:.
|welcome:|welcome:
Danke für diesen kurzweiligen Bericht #6. 
Freue mich schon auf die weiteren Fisch und Fangerlebnisse.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Norge Fan (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Da bekommt man ja sofort Lust nen Thailand Urlaub zu buchen .
Feiner Bericht #6.


----------



## rainbowrunner (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Toller Bericht #6
Schön zu hören, dass es auch vor Thailands Küste schöne Sailfische gibt. Bin auch begeisterter Big-Game-Angler und suche immer nach neuen Herausforderungen. Thailand wäre da auch ein mögliches Ziel, jetzt nicht unbedingt der Fischerei wegen, da es sicherlich interessantere Gebiete für das Big Game Fishing gibt. Aber wenn man das verbinden kann,....warum nicht. Die Sailfische im asiatischen Raum scheinen um einiges kleiner zu sein als die Vertreter in anderen Gebieten, wie ich schon oft bei Recherchen feststellen konnte.

Hier mal zum Vergleich zwei Sailfische (~37kg), die ich Ende Dezember und Anfang Januar im Indischen Ozean bei Malindi vor Kenias Küste fing.






Zusatz: Striped Marlin & Grouper 





Gruß, rainbowrunner

PS.: Wäre interessiert zu Reiseinformationen und Kontakt-Infos zur Fischerei. Gibt es dort Leihgerät, und wenn in welcher Verfassung? Oder sollte man lieber eigenes Gerät mitbringen? Gerne per PN an mich


----------



## magut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Hammerbericht!
herzlichen Dank dafür! 
LG
Mario


----------



## schwab (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Au man war vor drei jahren auf koh lipe, das wenn ich gewusst hätte! Hammer echt.


----------



## Benhurr (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

hey ich war 2012 auch auf lipe,
habe ebenfalls versucht zu fischen, leider nix größer als 20 cm.


----------



## Lipe Fan (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Hallo,
recht herzlichen Dank für die positive Resonanz. Freut mich sehr und macht Lust recht bald wieder in die Tasten zu hauen. Danke!


----------



## Lipe Fan (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Zitat von Rainbowrunner: Die Sailfische im asiatischen Raum scheinen um einiges kleiner zu sein als die Vertreter in anderen Gebieten, wie ich schon oft bei Recherchen feststellen konnte.

Da magst du vielleicht recht haben, aber auch hier kannst du gelegentlich größere Fische fangen 
S1100002.jpg

 Gruß Frank


----------



## Lipe Fan (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Hallo,

hier wie versprochen ein paar weitere Zeilen von unseren Erlebnissen in Thailand. Drei Tage sind vergangen, weißer Sandstrand, türkisblaues Meer und Sonne ohne Ende, wir sind im Paradies. Doch auch hier gibt`s schräge Vögel. Gerade die Strandlaken ausgebreitet um eine Runde zu chillen,kommen ein paar junge Franzosen, legen sich nicht einmal einen Meter von uns entfernt daneben, obwohl der Strand nahezu Menschenleer ist. Hätte mich vielleicht gar nicht mal so sehr gestört, wenn sie sich nicht ununterbrochen, laut und aufdringlich unterhalten hätten. Nichts gegen französisch, aber das war wirklich anstrengend und nervig, sodaß wir demonstrativ unsere Klamotten zusammen packten um in gebührendem Abstand wieder Ruhe zu finden. Warum die uns so auf die Pelle rücken mußten bleibt wohl ein Geheimnis, habe jedenfalls keine versteckte Kamera entdecken können. Hierbei konnte es sich doch nur um einen Scherz handeln haben. Egal, daraufhin beschloß ich morgen wieder angeln zu gehen. Am Abend besuchten wir Dong, der am Strand in einem Restaurant arbeitet, um für den nächsten Tag eine Ausfahrt zu buchen. Er erklärt uns, daß momentan die Tide sehr stark und die Fische sehr aktiv seien. „Das ist doch super“ denke ich und wir verabreden, uns um 9.00 Uhr morgens am Strand zu treffen. Pünktlich legen wir ab. Das Wetter ist traumhaft und die See ist ruhig. Nur eine leichte Brise kräuselt das tiefblaue Wasser. Kaum hat das Boot Fahrt aufgenommen, hat auch schon jeder der beiden Thais eine Rute in der Hand. Auf jeder Bootsseite wird ein Wobbler ausgebracht und reichlich Leine gegeben. So wird der Weg ins Fanggebiet nicht langweilig, denn es kann immer mit einem Biß gerechnet werden. Erwartungsvoll setze ich mich vorne auf den Bug um die Angeln am Heck genau im Auge zu behalten. Könnte ja sein, daß die zugeschalteten Knarren der Multirollen durch dem lauten Dieselmotor nicht mehr zu hören sind, falls gleich einer einsteigt. Wir schleppen an Felskanten, Korallenriffen und Traumstränden vorbei, bleiben diesmal dabei aber leider ohne Erfolg. Die Ruten werden eingeholt und verstaut. Jiggen steht heute auf dem Programm. Hierzu fische ich mit einer leichten und weichen Jiggingrute (1,80m lang220gr.Wg). Einer Stella 5000 mit 0,18er Geflochtenen und einem Meter 0,50er Flourcarbon-Vorfach. Mein 100gr. Jig saust Richtung Grund, kaum daß das Boot gestoppt hat. Dort angekommen heißt es das Teil sofort wieder möglichst schnell und mit kleinen rhythmischen Schlägen nach oben zu kurbeln. Die Wassertiefe beträgt an dieser Stelle ungefähr 40 m und mir wird klar, daß es nicht so einfach ist wie es in den ganzen Videos auf youtube immer ausgesehen hat. Dong, Jay und ich jiggen wie die Blöden, aber auch nach einer guten Stunde passiert nichts. Kein Zupfer, nichts und ich frage mich, was ich mir da nur angetan habe. „Das ist nichts für dich“ sage ich zu meiner Frau, die bis jetzt nur zugesehen hatte, während mir die Brühe nur so runter läuft. „Aber auch nicht nur, um dir kühle Getränke zu reichen“ bekomme ich zur Antwort. Da ich sowieso bereits angezählt bin, lege ich eine Pause ein und drücke ihr die Rute in die Hand. „Hier, mach mal“ sage ich „aber reiße mir nicht gleich den guten Jig am Grund ab“. Naja, ich muß zugeben, das klappte besser als ich erwartet hatte, aber nach einer Zeit begann ihr Handgelenk zu schmerzen und sie mußte aufgeben. Glücklicherweise blieb auch sie erfolglos, was hätte ich mir sonst wohl alles anhören müssen. Plötzlich ein Moment heller Aufregung „Jackfish jumping, Jackfish jumping“ schreit Jay und zeigt aufs Wasser, das in der Nähe aussieht als würde es kochen. Dong kurbelt die Maschine an und braust zum Ort des Geschehens. Aufgeregt stecke ich indessen meine Yasei zusammen, an der heute eine 5000er Biomaster montiert ist. Hatte die Ruten bereits vorbereitet, sodaß ich nur noch den Köder einhängen brauchte. Die Wahl fiel auf einen orange-silbernen Popper. Mittlerweile angekommen, haben die beiden Jungs ihre Jigs schon in die noch immer brodelnde Masse geworfen und kurbeln wie wild. Auch mein Popper verfehlt sein Ziel nicht und trifft genau ins Zentrum. Sofort schließe ich den Bügel meiner Rolle und beginne zu kurbeln um danach den Köder ruckartig einzuholen. Doch dazu komme ich erst gar nicht. Als die Schnur straff wird ist bereits meine Bremse zu hören. Rasant zieht der Fisch in die Tiefe. „Hier nimm“ sage ich zu Lotte „übernimm du ihn, ich mache meine leichte Rute fertig“. Eine Berkley Muscle (2,40m 4-24gr.Wg). „Das wird ein Spaß“ denke ich mir, während ich mit zittrigen Händen das Gerät zusammen baue. Popper dran und los. Wieder landet der Köder mitten im Getümmel und wird sofort brutal attackiert, was nicht ungestraft bleiben sollte. Hell heult die Spule der 4000er auf, aber mit diesem Rütchen muß ich mir Zeit lassen und auch die 0,13er Schnur ist nicht gerade ein Seil. „Zwei auf einmal, wie geil ist das denn?“ lache ich und schaue zu meiner Frau rüber. „Drei!“ sagt sie und zeigt dabei auf Jay, der inzwischen auch fleißig am drillen ist. Dabei nimmt mein Fisch unaufhaltsam den direkten Weg nach unten. Vermutlich war es der Meeresgrund der ihn plötzlich stoppen ließ. Sofort versuche ich wieder ein wenig Leine aufzunehmen. Die Rute ist zu einem Halbkreis gebogen und gibt mir mit einem knisternden Geräusch zu verstehen, daß die Belastungsgrenze gleich überschritten ist. Umgehend greife ich zu meiner Rolle und reduziere die Bremskraft. Jetzt ist Geduld gefragt, ich halte die Angel nur fest und lasse den Fisch gewähren. Meine Frau hat auch keine andere Wahl als es mir gleich zu tun und mit durchgebogener Rute in der Hand in der Sonne zu schwitzen. Am Heck des Bootes hebt Jay bereits seinen Fangins Boot. Ein schöner Trevalley zappelt vor seinen Füßen. „Jackfish“ sagt er und strahlt dabei. Auf dem Wasser ist es ruhig geworden und die Fische sind wieder abgetaucht. Unterdessen läßt die Zugkraft unserer gehakten Fische der gleichen Art allmählich nach. Von einigen kurzen Fluchten unterbrochen, gelingt es uns schließlich, diese vorsichtig ans Boot zu drillen und zu landen. Unfaßbar, daß diese Räuber mit ihrer relativ kleinen Schwanzflosse, so eine enorme Kampfkraft besitzen. Nach einer guten halben Stunde tauchte der Schwarm erneut auf, wobei wir nochmals zwei Exemplare verhaften konnten. Anschließendes jiggen hingegen, blieb weiterhin nur Kraftverschwendung. Auf der Heimfahrt lud Dong uns ein, am Abend im Restaurant in dem er arbeitet„Jackfish sweet and sour“ zu essen. Natürlich nahmen wir sein Angebot dankend an. Es war ein Genuß und der Abschluß eines schönen und erfolgreichen Angeltages. 
Fortsetzung folgt….
Ruten-Popper.jpg Lotte mit Bigeye Trevalley.jpg


----------



## cafabu (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Klasse, und schon geht die Freude auf den dritten Teil los.
Habt Ihr noch mehr Fotos?
Carsten


----------



## JasonP (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Echt ein super Bericht #6

Warte gespannt auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## chef (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

So, ich bin auch grad vor Ort, war schon 2 x mit Lipe fan draussen beim Angeln. Hab bis jetzt 2 Hammer Jacks zw 8 - 10 Kilo und nen halbstarken Barracuda. Macht voll Spass! Lipefan hat die passenden Bilder dazu!!!
Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Lipe Fan (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

und weiter geht´s,

heute ist Wellness Tag, jedenfalls für meine Frau. Mein Bestreben hingegen ist es, so oft es geht meiner Leidenschat dem Angeln nachzugehen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich mit Chai verabredet, einem total angelverrückten Thai. Zusammen mit drei weiteren Einheimischen sind wir auf dem Weg zu einer kleinen Inselgruppe östlich von Koh Lipe. Die Fahrt dauert etwa eine dreiviertel Stunde. Hier sollen sie also zu fangen sein, die Calamari, auf die wir es heute abgesehen haben. Ein wenig erstaunt bin ich schon, daß wir erst so lange fahren, um dann fast am Strand zu angel, aber die Chao-Lay wissen eben genau wo es was zu holen gibt. Da ich noch nie auf Tintenfisch geangelt habe, schaue ich zunächst nur zu wie meine Mitstreiter die Sache angehen. Schnell ist mir klar, das ist kein Hexenwerk, einfach den Squid Jig soweit es geht auswerfen und danach langsam wieder zum Boot führen. Also nehme ich meine Rute und fange sofort an. Nicht einmal einer Handvoll Würfe, schon hängt der erste an meiner Angel. Behutsam hole ich ein, während der Calamari versucht mit pumpenden Bewegungen und Ausstoß von Tinte zu entkommen. Aber seine beiden Fangarme hängen sicher in den vielen kleinen Haken des Squidjigs und er wird problemlos gelandet. „In die Tonne damit“ gibt mir der Skipper Tian mit Händen und Füßen zu verstehen. Nun rächt es sich, daß ich sofort mit angeln wollte und mir nicht angesehen habe, wie man die Dinger wieder vom Haken löst, denn zwischenzeitlich lagen schon drei Exemplare im Behälter. Mein Squid baumelt wie ein nasser Sack über dem Faß und bevor Chai mir zeigen kann wie ich meinen Fang von seinem Elend befreie, spritzt dieser mir eine gewaltige Ladung Tinte mitten ins Gesicht. Laut lachen alle los und sogar auf einem benachbarten Boot nicht weit von uns, amüsiert man sich köstlich. Chai nimmt meinen Köder in die Hand, dreht ihn um und der Tintenfisch fällt zu seinen Artgenossen auf den Boden der Plastiktonne. Einfach, wenn man weiß wie. Noch immer mit einem Lachen und mit Tinte im Gesicht wird weiter geangelt. Nachdem die erste Stelle scheinbar leergefischt ist fahren wir ein Stück weiter. Dort wo sich größere Steine und Felsen mit Sandboden abwechseln läuft es am besten, fast so wie beim Meerforellen angeln zu Hause. Gelegentlich sind wir so nah an der Küste, daß man beim auswerfen darauf achten muß, seinem Köder nicht in einem der überhängenden Äste zu versenken. Die meisten Attacken erfolgen, wenn der Jig über Sandgrund zwischen großen Steinen oder Korallen geführt wird. Es macht den Anschein, als würde Tian jede einzelne Behausung seiner Rocksquid, wie er sie nennt, kennen. Squid für Squid landet im Behälter, der bereits gegen Mittag gut halbvoll ist. Auch an diesem Tag ist die Sonne erbarmungslos. „To much sun for Frank“ sage ich und suche in der Mitte des Bootes den erlösenden Schatten auf. Fleißig fischen und fangen die anderen weiter. Doch meine Erholungsphase ist nicht von langer Dauer, ein paar große Hornhechte in Wurfweite haben meine volle Aufmerksamkeit. Augenblicklich ist meine Berkley einsatzbereit. Ein kleiner verchromter Blinker saust in Richtung der gesichteten Fische. Erschrocken flitzen diese kurz zur Seite, nehmen aber danach umgehend die Verfolgung auf. Mindestens fünf Longtoms zeigen erkennbar Interesse an meinem Eisen, doch kurz vor meiner Rutenspitze drehen sie ab. Nervös werfe ich erneut, doch auch diesmal nicht die Spur eines Angriffs. Aufgeben ist nicht drin, doch auch nach einem Dutzend Würfen bleibt ein Biß aus. Die Verfolger verlieren ihre Neugier und schwimmen einer nach dem anderen davon. „Haben sowieso zu viele Gräten“ tröste ich mich, lege meine Angel weg und krieche zurück in den Schatten. Nach einem guten halben Stündchen und einem Liter Wasser erhole ich mich langsam und helfe den anderen bei der Ernte. Anders kann man das gar nicht bezeichnen. Stelle für Stelle wird abgefahren und ab geangelt, während sich die Tonne zusehend füllt. Mittlerweile ist es Nachmittag, als Tian einen Platz anläuft, den man „Squidcitty“ nennen könnte. Acht Wurf, acht Treffer und die Thais fangen ebensogut. Schnell ist die Tonne voll und wir beschließen den Heimweg anzutreten.Zurück im Resort wird die Beute sofort fachgerecht von Chai und den Mädels verarbeitet. Auch bei der Zubereitung mehrerer Tintenfischgerichte hilft er fleißig in der Küche. Beim Abendessen, bei dem natürlich wieder die gesamte Belegschaft eingeladen war, konnte Chai es selbstverständlich nicht lassen, allen noch einmal über mein Mißgeschick mit meinem ersten Squid zu erzählen und damit für den Beginn eines lustigen Abends zu sorgen.

Fortsetzung folgt….


----------



## cafabu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Auch der dritte Teil mal wieder toll zu lesen. Glaube ich werde heute Abend mal Calamares essen gehen. Bin gespannt auf den nächsten Teil.


----------



## chef (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Hab morgen wieder ein Date mit Lipe fan, 09.30h starten wir wieder. Heute bin ich mit nem Kumpel wieder mit meinem Schlauchboot unterwegs.


----------



## rainbowrunner (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

@Lipefan: toller Bericht

 @chef: Tolle Fische, und sieht lecker aus auf dem Grill.


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Was soll ich sagen ,echt Wahnsinn.
Sieht so aus ,als könnte ich das da auch ein Weilchen aushalten....


----------



## chef (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Bin leider schon wieder daheim. Danke nochmal an dich, Lipe fan, für die Jigging Einweisung!
Hab auch noch ein paar Bildchen:


----------



## Lipe Fan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

@Chef: gern geschehen. Bin doch froh gewesen, daß du mitgefahren bist und sich die Kosten halbiert haben 
 Freue mich bereits jetzt auf das nächste Jahr, dann wird noch so einiges optimiert.


----------



## Lipe Fan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

…wieder sind meine Frau und ich, zusammen mit Dong und Jay mit dem Longtailboot unterwegs. Angespornt von einem Tip eines befreundeten Fischers der am Vortag mehrere Schwärme Trevalleys beim rauben beobachten konnte, steuert Dong das Boot zu diesem vielversprechenden Hotspot. Die Enttäuschung ist groß, als nach einer Stunde Fahrzeit in dem besagtem Gebiet, weit und breit nicht ein einziger Fisch zu sehen ist. „Jackfish no jumping“sagt Dong, „maybe later, maybe one hour, maybe two“fügt er hinzu. Nützt ja nichts, schließlich sind wir zum Angeln hier, also ran an die Ruten und los geht`s. Zum jiggen habe ich mich heute für die leichte Variante entschieden. Eine 5000er Stella mit einer geflochtenen Schnur mit 10,6 Kg Tragkraft. Damit komme ich mit einem 60 gr. Jig aus, der deutlich einfacher zu führen ist als sein schwerer Kollege mit 100 gr. auf der letzten Tour. Zwei Driften bleiben erfolglos bis Jay endlich einen Schwarm Jacks ausmacht, die an der Oberfläche über einen Kleinfischschwarm herfallen. Jetzt muß alles schnell gehen. In Windeseile werden die Angeln eingeholt. Das Boot ist schon in voller Fahrt, als ich noch immer beim einkurbeln bin. Nachdem auch ich meinen Jig wieder im Boot habe wechsel ich die Ruten. Der Schnurfangbügel ist geöffnet, der Finger am Abzug, die Rute mit Popper ausgeholt und zum Wurf bereit. Kurz vor Erreichen der gierigen Räuber stellt Dong den Motor ab und läßt das Boot lautlos in den Schwarm gleiten. Die Popper platschen auf Wasser, bleiben jedoch völlig unbeachtet. Die Fische sind bereits wieder abgetaucht. Umgehend werden erneut die Angeln gewechselt und es wird weiter gejiggt. Bedingt durch den leichteren Jig, ist dieser immer noch am absinken, als Jay`s Bremse schon zu hören ist und auch die Rute seines Bruders sich verdächtig durchbigt. Mein Blick geht zurück auf meine Rolle. Die Schur hört auf zu laufen, ich klappe den Bügel um und beginne zu kurbeln. Nach nur wenigen Umdrehungen habe auch ich den ersehnten Biß. Mit kurzen Fluchten Richtung Grund versucht der Fisch sich zu befreien. Rasch merke ich, daß es kein Riese ist. Dennoch genieße ich den Drill und kann ihn nach wenigen Minuten problemlos ins Boot heben. Ebenso die beiden Thaibrüder, die gerade dabei sind, ihren Fang unter den Bodenbrettern des Bootes zu verstauen. Dong startet den Motor und steuert zurück an den Fangplatz. Voller Hoffnung, daß die Trevalleys ihren Standort beibehalten haben, lassen wir unsere Köder absinken. Plötzlich hängt meine Schnur schlaff durch. „Das kann noch nicht schon der Grund sein“ denke ich mir, schließe den Bügel und schlage an. Richtig, die Rute ist krumm und ein Fisch zieht augenblicklich Schnur von meiner Rolle. „Der ist schon besser“ sage ich zu meiner Frau die heute nur zum zuschauen mitgekommen ist. „Auf so einen habe ich gewartet“, und kaum ausgesprochen, schnellt meine Rutenspitze nach oben, der Fisch ist ab.“Sch….“ fluche ich leise vor mich hin, kann meinen Ärger aber nicht wirklich verbergen. „Loose“ fragt Dong ganz erstaunt nach, der bemerkt hatte, daß dies ein größerer Fisch gewesen sein mußte. „Der kommt wieder“ sagt Lotte, mit dem Versuch mich zu trösten. Erst jetzt bemerke ich, daß Jay zwischenzeitlich seinen zweiten Jack gefangen hatte. Abermals fahren wir die gleiche Stelle an, doch es bleibt ruhig. Vermutlich sind die Jacks weitergezogen und wir versuchen es an einer anderen Position. Es ist bereits Mittag nahezu Windstill und wie immer ist die Sonne kaum zu ertragen. Tapfer fischen wir weiter. Dong fängt noch einen Jack und Jay wird mit einem schönen Grouper für seine Mühen belohnt. Eine gute Stunde vergeht ohne daß irgendetwas passiert. Dem Aufgeben nahe, bleibt plötzlich auf halber Strecke beim einholen mein Jig hängen. „Das kann unmöglich ein Hänger sein, der war doch schon fast oben“ sage ich, während meine Rute zum Halbkreis gebogen ist und ich die ersten Bewegungen am anderen Ende meiner Schnur spüre. Langsam, aber mit enormer Kraft zieht der Fisch nach unten. „Big Grouper, big Grouper“ ruft Dong mir zu, wobei die Bremse meiner Rolle Meter für Meter Schnur frei gibt. Vielleicht hat Dong das nicht ganz mitbekommen, daß mein Jig bereits nahe der Wasseroberfläche war als ich den Biß bekam. Einen Grouper so weit oben schließe ich daher aus. Der Fisch zieht und zieht, langsam aber beständig, nur die Richtung hat er mittlerweile geändert. Er schwimmt nun seitlich vom Boot weg und nimmt dabei unentwegt Schnur. Verdammt was ist das? Zusehend nähern sich meine Schnurreserven dem Ende. „Start the engine please“ bitte ich Jay, der inzwischen das Ruder übernommen hat. Gesagt, getan. Gekonnt steuert er das Longtail dem Fisch hinterher. Ohne diese Unterstützung wäre ich mit meinem leichten Gerät mit Sicherheit absolut Chancenlos. Nun kann ich wieder Schnur zurückgewinnen, aber nur weil wir schneller fahren als dieses Ding am anderen Ende zieht. „What is it?“ frage ich. „It`s not a Grouper“ gebe ich nochmal zu verstehen. „Maybe Cobia“ lacht Dong. „Maybe Stingray“ scherzt Jay. Egal, denke ich und konzentriere mich daraufbloß keinen Fehler zu machen, schließlich reicht es ja, einen guten Fisch am Tag zu verlieren. Wie kann der Fisch permanent mit so einer Kraft und scheinbar völlig unbeeindruckt so davon schwimmen frage ich mich. Es herrscht eine wahnsinnige Spannung, nicht nur auf der Schnur. Allein die Frage, was da an meinem Haken hängt, geht mir immer wieder durch den Kopf. Eine Zitterpartie ist hierfür der richtige Ausdruck, und das nicht nur nervlich, denn ich spüre wie allmählich meine Arme zu zittern beginnen. Mir fällt auf, daß der Winkel meiner Schnur zur Wasseroberfläche immer kleiner wird. „He is comming up“ schnaufe ich verschwitz. In diesem Moment passiert das bis heute beeindruckenste Erlebnis, das ich je beim Angeln hatte. Ein riesen Mantarochen springt mit seinem gesamten Körper aus dem Wasser, dreht sich im Flug und klatscht laut zurück in sein Element. Alle auf dem Boot schreien gleichzeitig auf. Wahnsinn. Das der Fisch während des Sprungs mein Vorfach kappte, ist mir völlig egal. Mit Sicherheit war der Manta nur zufällig gehakt und natürlich mit keinerlei Absicht, aber wir hatten ihn gesehen, es war ein toller Drill und eine Wahnsinns Spannung. Was will man mehr. Es verging eine Weile bis sich alle wieder beruhig hatte. Auf der Rückfahrt kamen wieder die Schleppangeln zum Einsatz, die uns glücklicherweise noch einen großen Barrakuda einbrachten.
Fortsetzung folg….


----------



## cafabu (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Ein Mantadrill, so etwas passiert statistisch nur 0,02 Mal im Leben. Danke das ich an der Spannung teilhaben durfte.


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Danke für eure tollen Berichte für uns wintermüden "Zurückgebliebenen"
#6


----------



## chef (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Noch ein Bildchen, gefangen mit Captain Hälly auf seiner Privatyacht:


----------



## JasonP (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Wieder eine tolle Fortsetzung!
Und das mit dem Mantarochen ist echt grandios


----------



## chef (6. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

Hey Frank, ich hab doch noch ein Bild von uns beiden gefunden #h


----------



## Lipe Fan (17. März 2015)

*AW: Wahnsinn-Angelabenteuer in Thailand*

…und dann kamen die Großen
Heute habe ich zusammen mit Chai das Boot gemietet und wir sind mit Dong unterwegs um ein paar Jacks zu fangen. Es dauert nicht lange, da ist auch schon der erste Schwarm ausgemacht. Mit Vollgas hält Dong auf eine weiß aufschäumende große Fläche zu. Als wir uns nähern erkennen wir, daß es sich um einen großen Schwarm von jagenden Segelfischen handelt. Rund um unser Boot, das mittlerweile gestoppt hat, wimmelt es nur so von Sails. Mit einem mulmigen Gefühl werfe ich meinen Popper in das Geschehen und sofort ist meine Rute krumm. Mit einem Affenzahn wird mir die Schnur von der Rolle gezehrt. „Marlin“ sage ich zu Dong und Chai und bin davon überzeugt einen Sail gehakt zu haben. „No Marlin“ erwidert Dong „Jackfish, big Jackfish“. Kann ich nicht glauben, so wie das Teil abhaut.  Dong erklärt mir, daß es oft vorkommt, daß Sails an der Wasseroberfläche und die Trevalleys darunter jagen. Mein Fisch zieht seitlich in die Tiefe und das ist typisch für Trevalleys meint Dong. Ruhig bleiben, die 0,18er nicht überlasten und dann wird es sich ja zeigen wer recht behält. Nach einem aufregendem Drill und nervenaufreibenden Pumpen mit der leichten Rute und der dünnen Schnur mußte ich dann zugeben, daß ich im Unrecht war. Ein schöner Giant Trevalley hatte  sich meinen Popper einverleibt. Was für ein Fisch. Die Bigeyes vor zwei Wochen waren ja schon toll, aber der hier war der Knaller. So einen hatte ich bis heute noch nicht gefangen. Ein Traum wurde war, aber er sollte noch nicht zu Ende sein. Der zweite, der den Popper nahm war sogar noch ein bißchen größer. Was für ein Tag, der mir am Nachmittag auch noch einen großen Jack und zwei Grouper beim jiggen einbrachte. Dong war mit einem kleineren Jack, einem wunderschönen roten Grouper und einem großen Snapper erfolgreich. Der Pechvogel des Tages war Chai, der zwar einen kräftigen Fisch an den Haken bekam, diesen aber leider nach kurzer Zeit verlor. Schade.
Fortsetzung folgt….


----------

